# resume posting for CPC in Kansas



## bekhamilton (Jul 9, 2009)

REBECCA HAMILTON


14601 S. Village Drive,             			                          Home: 913-782-0228   Cell:  913-424-4635 
Olathe, Kansas 66062  							   rebecca_hamilton@sbcglobal.net 

________________________________________

CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL CODER
Insurance Billing Specialist ▪ Medical Office Assistant

New Horizons Computer Learning Center, Overland Park, KS, Completion 04/29/09
CPC-A Certified with AAPC ▪ CBCS & CMAA Certified with NHA
Medical Coding ▪ Insurance Billing ▪ Human Anatomy & Terminology ▪ Automated Medical Office
Excel & Word 2007, Level I & II
Medical Office Procedures & Administration

COMPUTER PROFICIENCIES

▪ Windows 98/2000/XP operating systems	▪ Microsoft Word, Excel, Outlook
▪ CICS (Customer Information Control System)	▪ IMS (Information Management System)
▪ Document Direct (reporting control and storage)	▪ VAX      


SUMMARY OF EXPERIENCE

ADM Milling Company, Overland Park, KS ▪ November 1985- November 2007
Clerk I- IV/Administrative Assistant and Accounts Payable/ Data Entry and Distribution

▪ Detailed accounting vouchers for national milling division, encompassing 18 corporate accountants over a 10-day period on a monthly basis.
▪ Prepared hourly payroll for mill employees, detailing timecard information and forwarded to corporate office for payment.
▪ Managed office supply inventory and purchasing for 100+ employees, encompassing $5,000 - $10,000 in monthly purchases, including creation of Excel spreadsheet for efficient tracking, resulting in fewer thefts and decreased costs.
▪ Collaborated with milling branch contacts concerning failed fax notifications for the correct routing of invoices, and acquired signature approval for daily wires before forwarding to Accounts Payable.
▪ Handled all incoming and outgoing mail daily.  
▪ Instituted reporting management filing system for accounting records, creating separate binders per location for reports (including Sarbanes Oxley review information for compliance and audits), profit and loss statements, mill plant ledgers, salaried employee reports, hourly employee reports, accounts payable (summary and distribution reports), revenue (summary and distribution reports), freight, accrual, vendors, debits and credits, insurance, depreciation, and amortization providing effective organizational structure for tracking.
▪ Performed office event planning for annual picnic, retirement parties, and holiday parties, including location, food/beverage catering, cleanup and setup.
▪ Printed and distributed reports daily encompassing sales, accounting, and invoices.
▪ Handled freight coding for shipments departing mills.
▪ Administered licenses and taxes due for company vehicles including maintenance/repair reimbursement.
▪ Maintained office equipment, including laser and standard copiers, postal and fax machines, performing general maintenance and acquiring repair personnel as necessary.
▪ Controlled petty cash for meeting expenses, luncheons, monthly parties, and special supplies.
▪ Supervised keys to shredding materials, petty cash, file cabinets containing confidential information, and high-value inventory products.


----------



## knulph (Sep 24, 2009)

*Please contact me....*

Please contact me regarding your resume - Katy Nulph
nulphk@health.missouri.edu


----------

